# If you've got a decent body and decent lenses, the next most important thing is-



## LovePhotography (Nov 29, 2014)

So, I just got my Sigma 50 mm 1.4 Art lens and I'm comparing it to my Sigma 24-105 mm Art lens. And, honestly for $900, the difference is really minimal, and after you run it through just the most basic default DxO program, the difference almost completely disappears. I knew the 24-105mm was good, but thought I'd see a bigger difference. So, I was starting to agree with Ken Rockwell on equipment specifications. But, this weekend, I did something I almost never do, which is go out retail shopping, or at least window shopping, specifically to see what my pics would look like on a 4K screen. I put a couple of photographs on a thumb drive, and went to Best Buy, and plugged it into a couple of 4K TV's, including a Sony 65 inch X950B. Oh, my stars, you want to see something that makes an enormous difference in what you see in your photographs, try doing that! Not only was I able to see the intricacies in the grain on this table, I was able to see the *dust* on the table. It looked like I was looking at the table in real life, like I could reach out and touch it. I've spent a lot of money in the last 10 months on new camera stuff. Canon 6D, Canon 300mm 2.8 ii, 70-200mm 2.8 ii, Sigma Art lenses, wide-angles, teleconverters, etc. And, while the 300mm 2.8 is 
*slightly* better than the 70-200 mm with 1.4 TC, for most photography, 
(with objects not in the same focal plane being slightly out of focus), there 
wasn't all that much difference. But, I can tell you, that without a doubt the 
absolute biggest difference in looking at my photographs I have seen this year is *not* which lens I am using, it was this TV/monitor. And I haven't been using a bad monitor, a 
one-year-old top-of-the-line Dell XPS 17 inch laptop, and, at home, a Samsung 55 
inch 1080p 18-month-old TV. So, it now seems, if you've got an 18MP (or better) DSLR camera anything above, say, a T4i, and any fairly recent Canon L lenses, you don't need new camera equipment, you need a Sony 4K monitor (the Samsung, Sharp and LG had a tendency to blow out the highlights a wee bit). But, with the Sony, I was simply stunned. It was almost like the first time I saw a plasma TV 15 years ago. Now, I'd like to see what the difference between my Sigma 50 1.4 Art and Sigma 24-105 Art is like on the Sony TV...

http://optimagroup.smugmug.com/Brown-Co/i-GrnWcdN/A


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2014)

My 27", 2560X1440 monitor is not bad for PP. Was thinking about 32" monitor with 4K as an upgrade. Plus brand new PC $2500+ to support 4k screen.

At the end, I'm putting that money toward to up coming *L* lenses and 1DX II


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 29, 2014)

View your photos on a 4K TV 65 inches, will be a similar experience to see your photos on your computer monitor with display at 100%. ???

Image detail will be evident, but chromatic aberration, camera shake, and other photo imperfections will also be obvious. :-X In practice, you can change your mind, and think that your lenses are now not as sharp as you thought they were. :-\


----------



## tpatana (Nov 29, 2014)

If your 300mm is only slightly better than the 70-200 w/ TC, I'm happy to buy the lens from you.

My edit screen is Dell 30" 2600x1680 (or something around there). No hurry to get 4k display yet.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 29, 2014)

Talent...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2014)

Pookie said:


> Talent...



That should come first. 

After body and lenses, lighting gear and a good tripod.


----------



## LovePhotography (Nov 29, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Talent...
> ...



Well, I think my post presumed people had basic gear. But, if you're going to be CDO, I guess I'd list a memory card before a tripod. 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 30, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Interesting that you think lighting gear (multiple flashes/monolights + modifiers, light stands, backdrop, etc.) and a *good* tripod (and ballhead, of course – not that Sunpak/Dolina with the pan/tilt head they bought at Walmart) are 'basic gear' for someone with 'a decent body and decent lenses.' I doubt that's a widely held viewpoint.


----------



## PVS (Nov 30, 2014)

Tripod.

Prints.


----------



## Freddie (Nov 30, 2014)

Talent helps but you also need:
Definition of what it is you want to say with your art.
Dedication to learning and improving your technique.
Determination to be the absolute best that you can be.
Dysfunction enough to forsake all else in your life to attempt filling the hole in your soul with art.

Photographic gear is as a humble pencil to the artist. Inanimate and static without the hand to guide it.

I've got the pencil now all I need is a pad to draw on.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (Nov 30, 2014)

a decent large printer 13x19 or better
I use a Epson artisan 810 printer not really Shure if I want to stay Epson or go canon both make wonderful printers


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Pookie said:
> 
> 
> > Talent...
> ...


Good footwear.... and then get out there and walk. Photography is the art of seeing, so get out there!


----------



## meywd (Nov 30, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> View your photos on a 4K TV 65 inches, will be a similar experience to see your photos on your computer monitor with display at 100%. ???
> 
> Image detail will be evident, but chromatic aberration, camera shake, and other photo imperfections will also be obvious. :-X In practice, you can change your mind, and think that your lenses are now not as sharp as you thought they were. :-\



+1 if you don't view at 100% the sharpness difference will not be big - between similar quality lenses - so 4k or 1080p is the same, but when showing your photos to others the big resolution will help with good photos - 100% focus 0% shake


----------



## meywd (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



Yeah good footwear is a top priority for outdoors, plus a shoulder strap, now I really know what you guys mean by heavy (5D III w/ 70-200 f/2.8 IS II + TC)


----------



## tculotta (Nov 30, 2014)

If you have a good body and lens, the next things just take pictures. That will quickly reveal what else you need. Taking landscapes or close Ups? You might find a tripod to be important. Indoor people shots? Maybe a flash is in your future. Just take pictures. That's the only way to improve and see what else might work for you.


----------



## dolina (Nov 30, 2014)

The next important thing is to get a worthwhile subject to photograph.


----------



## infared (Nov 30, 2014)

I am not interested in a 4 K monitor. 8)
After the gear "more knowledge" about photography is most useful...the cool thing is...we can never learn it all!
For instance...if you are seeing "no difference" between your sigma 50mm Art and the 24-105mm please shoot with both of them with wide open apertures and you will see that the 50mm renders with this incredible slice of "in-focus" area with a beautiful background blur (isolating the subject), that the 24-105mm simply can't come close to. 
The 50mm Art (a good copy), is a most wonderfully "unique" lens when used skillfully.


----------



## PhotoCat (Nov 30, 2014)

1) learn how to compose
2) learn how to light
3) learn how to post-process your image

I would rate the above more important than the gears u have collected 

If u only talk about gears, get lightroom & photoshop!
If u shoot portraits, get some studio strobes & softboxes.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 30, 2014)

dolina said:


> The next important thing is to get a worthwhile subject to photograph.



After seeing some of the pictures *sanj* has shared, I'd go hang out with him! Oh, yeah!!


----------



## IndustrialAndrew (Nov 30, 2014)

dolina said:


> The next important thing is to get a worthwhile subject to photograph.



Technique is most important I'd say. You can work around less than stellar gear, but a lack of talent can't be hidden.


----------



## MonkeyB (Nov 30, 2014)

lights + light shapers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 2014)

A mentor. Sometimes called an 'editor.' Or a guru. What a NYC cop calls a "rabbi." Someone with much more experience than you have, an eye and a production record similar to what you want to achieve, and the willingness to help you murder your own children. If you find such a person, treasure them. Remember, they are not your friend. If you want a friend, buy a dog. Your dog will not help your photography. A guru will.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 30, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> LovePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Once again we're back to it depends. Probably most people would make use of a tripod, etc. But I hardly ever use mine, and hardly ever use a flash either, just cos I don't shoot the sorts of things that require them very often. I'd put flash>tripod though, because I like occasional ultra macro work and a flash is much more use than a tripod for tiny insects etc.


----------



## scyrene (Nov 30, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Pookie said:
> ...



I was gonna say something like, the next thing is to go to places where there's good stuff to photograph, which amounts to the same. Although I only got a proper pair of walking shoes this month. I just did all my hikes in inappropriate footwear


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 30, 2014)

Get to know what you want to achieve with your art, and what you want the public to perceive from it.
(That sentence should last us a lifetime.)


----------



## pwp (Nov 30, 2014)

Pookie said:


> Talent...


You stole my line...and I'll add passion "_in-extremeis_". 
Talent + passion is an unstoppable force.

A van full of the best tools won't turn anyone into a carpenter. 

P


----------



## 9VIII (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm finding that lighting is the next big step.
I've always struggled with light in my macro and product shots, but I didn't realize how much it was controlling me before I bought a light box and discovered that you can do a lot more stuff with the proper equipment.
After doing a bit more reading it almost sounds like your lighting equipment should be a higher priority than your camera body.

Though if I'm not at a desk shooting little things I usually prefer to just shoot what's there rather than trying to manipulate everything.
Which is probably just as much an indication of my photographic philosophy as anything, that it's mostly about documentation and not so much artistic expression, discussion of which just makes my eyes glaze over.


----------



## gregorywood (Nov 30, 2014)

Freddie said:


> Talent helps but you also need:
> Definition of what it is you want to say with your art.
> Dedication to learning and improving your technique.
> Determination to be the absolute best that you can be.
> ...



Well stated and is yet another reminder of how poetic I WISH I could be. ;-)


----------



## slclick (Nov 30, 2014)

Patience


----------



## Ryan85 (Nov 30, 2014)

Well besides the other basic important stuff like battery's, cards, lighting gear, tripod, ball head, a good moniter and editing software I'd say take a trip and use your gear and get some great shots. Or just have fun shooting and enjoy your gear.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 30, 2014)

LovePhotography said:


> So, I just got my Sigma 50 mm 1.4 Art lens and I'm comparing it to my Sigma 24-105 mm Art lens. And, honestly for $900, the difference is really minimal, and after you run it through just the most basic default DxO program, the difference almost completely disappears. I knew the 24-105mm was good, but thought I'd see a bigger difference. So, I was starting to agree with Ken Rockwell on equipment specifications. But, this weekend, I did something I almost never do, which is go out retail shopping, or at least window shopping, specifically to see what my pics would look like on a 4K screen. I put a couple of photographs on a thumb drive, and went to Best Buy, and plugged it into a couple of 4K TV's, including a Sony 65 inch X950B. Oh, my stars, you want to see something that makes an enormous difference in what you see in your photographs, try doing that! Not only was I able to see the intricacies in the grain on this table, I was able to see the *dust* on the table. It looked like I was looking at the table in real life, like I could reach out and touch it. I've spent a lot of money in the last 10 months on new camera stuff. Canon 6D, Canon 300mm 2.8 ii, 70-200mm 2.8 ii, Sigma Art lenses, wide-angles, teleconverters, etc. And, while the 300mm 2.8 is
> *slightly* better than the 70-200 mm with 1.4 TC, for most photography,
> (with objects not in the same focal plane being slightly out of focus), there
> wasn't all that much difference. But, I can tell you, that without a doubt the
> ...



I could not possibly agree more. In fact, as soon as the title, I was going to mentiona 4k/UHD screen and was pleasantly surprised to see that you beat me to it.

The best photographic gear purchase I have made in years is not any lens or body but my 24" UHD UP2414Q!
Suddenly you get 24" 8MP wide gamut prints instantly and free!
And they are coming out with 27" 14MP wide gamut pro screen soon too! (although the price on those might be a bit much for the first 12 months)

All too often people spend $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ on this lens or that for a little bit micro-contrast or this and that and $$$$ on bodies but then when it comes to actually viewing anything they shoot they suddenly go crazy if someone suggests spending more than $ and want to use some 1024x768 TN panel and maybe make a few 3x5" prints here and there. I'm not sure that makes any sense really.

I'd almost start with the monitor and then spend whatever is left on the camera gear itself, certainly now that we are into the 8-14MP displays era.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Nov 30, 2014)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> View your photos on a 4K TV 65 inches, will be a similar experience to see your photos on your computer monitor with display at 100%. ???
> 
> Image detail will be evident, but chromatic aberration, camera shake, and other photo imperfections will also be obvious. :-X In practice, you can change your mind, and think that your lenses are now not as sharp as you thought they were. :-\



In practice higher res displays actually tend to HIDE lens defects and sensor noise more in many cases (although focusing issues of certain types show up more).


----------



## Perio (Dec 1, 2014)

Tripod, lighting and Pelican case


----------



## distant.star (Dec 1, 2014)

.
Life is not about what you have.

Life is about what you DO!!


----------



## dash2k8 (Dec 1, 2014)

If I have a decent body and decent lenses, the next thing is:

1) Take pictures
2) Buy an even better body and better lenses


----------



## Dantana (Dec 1, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Life is not about what you have.
> 
> Life is about what you DO!!



+10

Then, after you've been out there, you'll know what you need.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 1, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Life is not about what you have.
> 
> Life is about what you DO!!



It's a bit of both, no? If I didn't have a camera, my photographs would be... nonexistent. And you try shooting birds with an iPhone. So you need some equipment


----------



## Tanispyre (Dec 1, 2014)

An alarm clock. Finding decent light means getting up before the sun, and staying out after dark. But more important than that is just getting out and using it.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 1, 2014)

Tanispyre has a good point about alarm clock. In my case, the alarm clock s the phone, which also hosts the Photographers' Ephemeris app, which tells you when to set that alarm. 

Of course, if you want to photograph first light or last light, you need a tripod / head (clamp, plate) / remote shutter release system. Also, every photographer should have a polarizer filter.


----------

